# GPU-Z 1.18.0 / CPU Core Clock 0 - Memory Clock 0 - CPU Temp --



## grimmi (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello,

i have 3 Radeon RX480 cards, i installed windows 10 with 64bit-radeon-software-crimson-relive-17.2.1-feb28. Also tryed non-whql-win10-64bit-radeon-software-crimson-relive-17.4.1-apr3.

with both drivers same error... any Tips for me?

XFX 480 Core 1288M 8GB
RX-480M8BFA6


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 6, 2017)

"CPU Core Clock 0 - Memory Clock 0 - CPU Temp --"

GPU-Z reads GPU sensors, not from the "CPU"...

Did you overclock your cards?
Run it at stock speed and run GPU-Z again.


----------



## grimmi (Apr 6, 2017)

No the cards are in Factory default Settings


----------



## grimmi (Apr 6, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> "CPU Core Clock 0 - Memory Clock 0 - CPU Temp --"
> 
> GPU-Z reads GPU sensors, not from the "CPU"...
> 
> ...



Sorry ... i mean GPU...


----------



## GutZ (Apr 11, 2017)

I have the same issue!
It has never worked. I have no idea what the problem is.
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 12, 2017)

Does the problem go away when you use a newer driver version? 16.6 seems a little bit old.

Also submit a validation and get me the validation id, no need to enter email or name. The validation includes some debug logs for me to take a look at


----------



## grimmi (Apr 12, 2017)

also with new Version: 64bit-radeon-software-crimson-relive-17.2.1-feb28. Also tryed non-whql-win10-64bit-radeon-software-crimson-relive-17.4.1-apr3


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 12, 2017)

Submit a validation please, so I can check what's going on


----------



## ALTasas (Apr 26, 2017)

Same here with RX 580, drivers 17.4.3
Submited validation it's 
*u3z6f*
Maybe you can help


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 26, 2017)

ALTasas said:


> Same here with RX 580, drivers 17.4.3
> Submited validation it's
> *u3z6f*
> Maybe you can help


Contact me on Skype (text-chat only), so we can do a quick debugging session


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks to ALTasas for the help! This is an AMD driver bug that happens when you have the monitor connected to Intel IGP and nothing connected to the Radeon card.

I reported to AMD, and they said a fix will be in the next driver release.


----------



## ALTasas (Apr 28, 2017)

Got some answers from supports:
Sapphire suport:


> Dear Sir
> 
> Our new Trixx will support RX500 series and will release soon. Your version is not support RX500 series, please note.
> Regards



AMD Employee anwer on forum:


> This is to be expected. The RX500 series are new ASIC's and these third party apps will need to be updated to handle these new products.



Hint from user on AMD forum:


> Delete all of your third party graphics controllers (trixx, ab, etc)...they conflict with Wattman. Then do a clean install of your graphics drivers.
> 
> Clean Install AMD Graphics Drivers



But when I installed drivers there was no these apps on my computer, I installed it later SO I doubt that it can help


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 28, 2017)

Have you tried 17.4.4 ?


----------



## ALTasas (Apr 28, 2017)

Just downloaded, will try in few minutes and post results

Drivers installed but after clicking install reLive got error message





Tried to skipe reLive but got same message.

Link learn more leads to this page:
http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-art...m_content=error1603|IM_GENERAL_ERROR_INSTALL/

But display drivers is installed so I dont know if it is driver problem.
Still not shows temp and clocks


----------



## ALTasas (Apr 28, 2017)

But if this is just driver, there is a lot of videos about rx 580 which has no this problem:


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 28, 2017)

Try DDU and perform a clean driver install.

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 28, 2017)

ALTasas said:


> But if this is just driver, there is a lot of videos about rx 580 which has no this problem:


Do they have the monitor connected to Intel integrated?


----------



## ALTasas (Apr 28, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Do they have the monitor connected to Intel integrated?



So this issue just with intel integrated?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 28, 2017)

ALTasas said:


> So this issue just with intel integrated?


It's with the monitor NOT connected to Radeon


----------



## grimmi (Apr 29, 2017)

i installed 17.4.4 with the RX480 same Problem. There is no monitor connected. But i use the onboard grafic as main / default graphicscard. Cause when i use the radon and there is no monitor connected the resolution is only 640x480 and i can't change it. i connect to the maschin with teamviewer.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2017)

That's exactly the issue. Then using Radeon with the monitor connected to Intel, and no other monitor connected to Radeon, the clock and temperature reading will not work due to an AMD driver bug. They promised this will be fixed soon.


----------



## Gorbush (Apr 30, 2017)

Sorry to hijack this thread but I have similar problem but on Intel HD 500 (Celeron N3450 - Apollo Lake-M) GPU (PID 0x5A85). What's more strange is that when I put display to sleep then GPU Core Clock jumps from 0 to 4250 MHz periodically.
I think that might have something to do with Intel graphics drivers or there is a problem with Windows 10 Creators Update (ver 1703) which I forced to install manually with MS update assistant.

My validation is n3zb7.

Pleas try to fix it. GPU-Z is only program which shows real values for GPU power and load which I could find.

There are also minor inconsistency at Graphic Card page like Memory type DDR4 (real DDR3) but most problematic is Shaders count which for HD 500 should be 12 EU and GPU-Z shows 18. Probably it is for Intel HD 505 GPU (PID 0x5A84) in Pentium N4200. I don't know how much ROPs TMUs there are.

*@grimmi*
Could you check if GPU-Z shows proper values for internal Intel GPU?

*

 *


----------

